
'I hope the concept of cultural appropriation is a passing fad' (2016) - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/sep/13/lionel-shrivers-full-speech-i-hope-the-concept-of-cultural-appropriation-is-a-passing-fad
======
duxup
Just a cursory look over history and you see how many cultural things are
traded and etc. It seems untenable for folks to claim a thing, let alone
figure out who then gets to claim it considering the vaugnesses of race and
backgrounds.

I also worry that the effort to clam ownership or whatever we want to call it
actually just creates more isolation.

A local educational institution used a local native american symbol for a long
time. It was always done respectfully (no weird chanting or anything). One
tribe even regularly sent drummers and dancers to open sporting events. It was
a really cool thing to see / be a part of, everyone had a great time in a
community that didn't have much in the way of connections between the tribal
entities and etc.

But it was decided that the local tribes should vote on if it should continue
or not. One tribe overwhelmingly voted yes. Another tribe due to tribal
politics chose not to vote. So out went the tradition, away went what was one
of the few connections between the reservations and non reservations. I think
it was a great loss.

~~~
celticmusic
I don't know that I buy the symbol created connections.

You could just as easily continue the traditions without the symbol, unless it
was the entirety of the traditions themselves that was voted out?

I mean, I agree with your overall point, I just don't think any specific
symbol is really that important, well outside of a few notable exceptions.

To me it's like saying the fact that I can't display the word "Hello", which
is itself a form of symbolism, is somehow going to destroy the community. If
the community is destroyed, it wasn't the symbol, or lack thereof, that did
it.

------
jrodthree24
A bit of an anecdote but personally I never hear anyone talking about this
unless they're talking about how dumb the whole concept is. I don't think
people complaining about cultural appropriation are actually a problem.

~~~
deogeo
_Stuff white people like: Yoga, tacos and pretending the white supremacy that
fuels cultural appropriation doesn 't exist_ \--
[https://www.salon.com/2016/10/03/stuff-white-people-like-
yog...](https://www.salon.com/2016/10/03/stuff-white-people-like-yoga-tacos-
and-pretending-the-white-supremacy-that-fuels-cultural-appropriation-doesnt-
exist/)

 _Cultural appropriation of Māori traditions is an exercise in entitlement and
privilege_ \--
[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/dec/04/cultur...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/dec/04/cultural-
appropriation-of-maori-traditions-is-an-exercise-in-entitlement-and-privilege)

 _What makes cultural appropriation different from cultural exchange. Why
white models sporting dreadlocks at Marc Jacobs fashion show just isn 't OK_
\-- [https://www.salon.com/2016/10/01/how-to-explain-cultural-
app...](https://www.salon.com/2016/10/01/how-to-explain-cultural-
appropriation-to-someone-who-just-doesnt-get-it_partner/)

 _5 things white people need to learn about cultural appropriation_ \--
[https://www.dailydot.com/via/5-things-white-people-
cultural-...](https://www.dailydot.com/via/5-things-white-people-cultural-
appropriation/)

 _As a white female rapper mistakes appropriation for artistry, black women
remain pushed to the sidelines_ \--
[https://www.salon.com/2014/07/15/iggy_azaleas_post_racial_me...](https://www.salon.com/2014/07/15/iggy_azaleas_post_racial_mess_americas_oldest_race_tale_remixed/)

 _Tamara Eagle Bull: Stop Appropriating My Culture. Use of Native American
symbols, knowledge, and practices pervades the building, entertainment, and
media industries. Here 's why it needs to stop._ \--
[https://www.architectmagazine.com/practice/tamara-eagle-
bull...](https://www.architectmagazine.com/practice/tamara-eagle-bull-stop-
appropriating-my-culture_o)

 _Stop appropriating Native American culture_ \--
[https://sundial.csun.edu/60632/opinions/annihilation-of-
nati...](https://sundial.csun.edu/60632/opinions/annihilation-of-native-
american-culture/)

 _Justin Timberlake Dragged Over BET Awards Tweet: ‘Stop Appropriating Our
Music and Culture’_ \-- [https://www.thedailybeast.com/justin-timberlake-
dragged-over...](https://www.thedailybeast.com/justin-timberlake-dragged-over-
bet-awards-tweet-stop-appropriating-our-music-and-culture)

 _6 Ways You Harm Me When You Appropriate Black Culture – And How to
Appreciate It Instead_ \--
[https://everydayfeminism.com/2015/08/appropriating-black-
cul...](https://everydayfeminism.com/2015/08/appropriating-black-culture/)

 _The damage of white culture “borrowing” from black culture for fashion
trends is unmistakable._ \-- [https://thebottomline.as.ucsb.edu/2017/02/how-
black-culture-...](https://thebottomline.as.ucsb.edu/2017/02/how-black-
culture-is-exploited-in-memes-copy-headline-plz)

 _5 Ways To Prevent Cultural Appropriation In Fashion Because You Can
Appreciate Without Appropriating_ \--
[https://www.bustle.com/articles/86089-5-ways-to-prevent-
cult...](https://www.bustle.com/articles/86089-5-ways-to-prevent-cultural-
appropriation-in-fashion-because-you-can-appreciate-without-appropriating)

 _How to Avoid Cultural Appropriation & Promote Cultural Awareness Instead_
\-- [https://www.commisceo-global.com/blog/how-to-avoid-
cultural-...](https://www.commisceo-global.com/blog/how-to-avoid-cultural-
appropriation-promote-cultural-awareness-instead)

 _5 Simple Questions That’ll Help You Avoid Unintentional Cultural
Appropriation_ \-- [https://everydayfeminism.com/2016/05/avoid-cultural-
appropri...](https://everydayfeminism.com/2016/05/avoid-cultural-
appropriation/)

 _When will the Kardashian-Jenner family stop appropriating black hairstyles?_
\-- [https://www.mic.com/articles/151142/when-will-the-
kardashian...](https://www.mic.com/articles/151142/when-will-the-kardashians-
and-jenners-stop-appropriating-black-hairstyles)

 _Stop Appropriating, And Start Appreciating Culture!_ \-- [https://youth-
time.eu/stop-appropriating-and-start-appreciat...](https://youth-time.eu/stop-
appropriating-and-start-appreciating-culture/)

 _In March 2016, an African-American woman at San Francisco State University
confronted a white student. She said he should cut his hair because dreadlocks
belong to black culture. The incident went viral._ \--
[https://www.huffpost.com/entry/cultural-appropriation-
wh_b_1...](https://www.huffpost.com/entry/cultural-appropriation-
wh_b_10585184)

 _Dear America, Stop Appropriating Caribbean Culture_ \--
[https://www.theodysseyonline.com/perception-caribbean-
music-...](https://www.theodysseyonline.com/perception-caribbean-music-
america)

 _Marvel’s Iron Fist: cultural appropriation that belongs in the past_ \--
[https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-
radio/2017/mar/18/marvel-...](https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-
radio/2017/mar/18/marvel-iron-fist-defenders-netflix)

 _Chola style – the latest cultural appropriation fashion crime?_ \--
[https://www.theguardian.com/fashion/2014/aug/15/-sp-chola-
st...](https://www.theguardian.com/fashion/2014/aug/15/-sp-chola-style-
cultural-appropriation-fashion-crime)

 _As they plunder minority cultures in their desperation to appear edgy, the
only thing artists such as Iggy Azalea and Madonna succeed in doing is
flaunting their unoriginality_ \--
[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/jan/06/madonn...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/jan/06/madonna-
cultural-appropriation-cliche-iggy-azalea)

~~~
Nerdfest
As with so many things these days, the internet gives people the ability to
speak to millions of other people. The idiots and extremists seem to garner
more attention, and therefore, generate ad revenue; so they have an even
louder voice. I don't think there are actually more idiots and extremists, but
merely that the few that exist can get together and try to indoctrinate others
into whatever bent world-view they have. He says while typing in the comment
section ...

(commented in the wrong place earlier)

~~~
Nerdfest
I should also add that I remember seeing some poll of Americans and this sort
of "political correctness" or whatever you wish to call it, was the primary
reason people said they voted for Donald Trump. Nothing official, some news
station or something, but still. It's not harmless.

------
Nerdfest
As with so many things these days, the internet gives people the ability to
speak to millions of other people. The idiots and extremists seem to garner
more attention, and therefore, generate ad revenue; so they have an even
louder voice. I don't think there are _actually_ more idiots and extremists,
but merely that the few that exist can get together and try to indoctrinate
others into whatever bent world-view they have.

He says while typing in the comment section ...

------
jbump
I'm all for interesting things. Lord knows I've found delightful, wondrous
things on this site. This is posted to stoke a culture war debate.

------
ColanR
What aspect of this is related to hacking or even tech?

~~~
rovr138
Someone found it interesting.

> On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
> more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
> answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
iron0013
Reactionary outrage bait like this is one of the most popular categories of
posts on HN, and can always be counted on to receive plenty of upvotes.

~~~
Juliate
Asserting appropriation for non-material, non-exclusive matters would seem
more reactionary, actually.

